
Binary Numbers Haiku  - johndcook
http://www.exploringbinary.com/binary-numbers-haiku/
======
ianterrell
One hundred percent / One, then zero: trivial! / The great Benford's Law.

------
ianterrell
Binary solo / 10011 / The distant future

